# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Mercury Thermometer

## natertot

I geuss my head has been in the sand on this issue, but did you guys know that mercury thermometers are no longer available? My daughter spiked a temp yesterday, and our digital one of course didn't work. So I went to several stores/pharmacies and none of them sold them because they are now "illegal"  :no way:  They said too many kids swallowed the mercury after biting the thermometer, which I suppose is possible, but I haven't heard of it. So I got another digital and it tells you a different temp every time you use it consecutively. So my thought is the EPA and other government "experts" believe it is better for every sick child to be subject to technology defects and innaccurate information to base their health upon instead of every half billionth kid being dumb enough to bite glass and suffering the consequences. :Mad: 

I might have found a source for some mercury thermometers, I hope. If so, i'm creating a stash! :triage:

----------


## BScout

If the kids are small or dumb enough to bite on a thermometer, you stick it in their other end!!! Every parent knows that.

We still have some old style as well as electronic and those strips you put on their head.  Those strips seem to work pretty well.

----------


## crashdive123

It's all part of the grand plan of the government protecting us from ourselves.  They have our best interest at heart and of course they know better. :Innocent:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

There is little need for a Mercury thermometer -the real reason for them back in the day was working with high temperatures of cooking chemistry with a high accuracy.  Hense you cans still find science sources - the digital work just fine and are safe...

----------


## gryffynklm

Considering Mercury Toxicity I prefer non mercury.

----------


## natertot

> There is little need for a Mercury thermometer.........digital work just fine and are safe...


I must disagree. Growing up, my family had two mercury thermometers. In fact, my mom I know still has at least one of them. I am on number four digital in six years. They are crap. When you need it, the battery is dead, or part of the screen doesn't work, or it beeps and reads "63.8F". If my daughters temp was "63.8F", she wouldn't be feverish, she'd be dead! I don't remember having any of these issues with the mercury style growing up. We don't get sick too often either. Most of the thermometers were used once or twice and then quit. That is not my definition of "work just fine".

----------


## natertot

> Considering Mercury Toxicity I prefer non mercury.


It's only toxic if you break the glass. And it can't be too bad, they put it in CFL light bulbs. I don't know about you, but I've broken alot more light bulbs then thermometers. Just sayin.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I would think you should be able to find the alcohol thermometers.  They are the ones that have the red bar to read.

----------


## Rick

Take the batteries out of the thermometer when it's not being used. And read the instructions. It will tell you that you have to wait between consecutive readings. It probably will specify how long as well. We live in a disposable society so it shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that an item you pay $8.00 for isn't going to last very long. 

Most of you are probably not old enough to know how terrible the Japanese had it because of mercury ingestion. That had a whole generation affected and many had terrible disabilities because of mercury poisoning. Better to be frustrated over a plastic item than doesn't work than to have your child poisoned. At least that's my view.

----------


## Rick

I have an instant ear thermometer so I grabbed the instructions. 

Please wait at least five seconds between successive reading. 

To store: 
Remove the battery if the thermometer will not be used for an extended period of time. 

I'll bet our thermometers get used 2 or 3 times a year at most.

----------


## gryffynklm

Natertot, Yes I agree, However........

The amount of mercury released by a broken CFL is slight in comparison to a thermometer. In ether case the mercury needs to be collected properly to avoid contamination. Mercury contamination is cumulative because it doesn't degrade. Break all the CFL you want I'm not telling not to do it. 

The contents of a mercury thermometer has caused some families to become very Ill because of improper disposal. The use of a vacuum to pick up mercury only breaks it up and atomizes it into the atmosphere.  DON"T vacuum mercury.

I have spent over 20 years in quality control and hazardous waste management and disposal. I'm not telling anyone what to do or not to do. My experience allows me to choose not to use a non toxic thermometer containing mercury because I don't have to. 

I do use CFL's because when installed properly they do not have the same risk of falling every time they are put to use. 

If anyone feels comfortable with their knowledge of mercury and the potential hazards then you are doing what you should. 

Just sayin.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Rick you didn't say why they had murcury poisoning - Tuna or swordfish consumption - mild quantities are safe... Bck then they ate it every day.


Natertot- we are on the same page... those early ones were made in China from workers who had no idea why they showed up other than to get PAID.

One hopes they have a clue now.... Can you say TAIWAN?

----------


## Rick

WOO - I wasn't trying to whitewash anything. Mercury, as Karl said, is cumulative. Once in the tissues it doesn't break down. I remember as a kid playing with mercury in school. Not a drop but a blob about 3 or 4 tablespoons large. Rolling it in our hands and making little drops bump into big ones. The whole school would be contaminated today and probably torn down. 

The Japanese eat seafood as a primary food source because they have to. I was just offering up a worse case scenario. I still won't mess with the stuff today and I won't be looking very hard for a thermometer containing mercury. It's toxic stuff.

----------


## LowKey

But the govmint says CFLs are safe. 
Look, here's the cleanup procedure for a broken one.
www.epa.gov/cfl/cflcleanup.html
This is what we are giving up incandescents for...
Far more of these will be going into the landfills than old mercury thermometers...
People don't even know you aren't supposed to throw them in the trash.

----------


## Rick

We aren't giving up incandescents you silly. They are being pried from our cold dead hands.

----------


## natertot

> We aren't giving up incandescents you silly. They are being pried from our cold dead hands.


I'll revert to candles before I buy CFL. Incandescents cost me around 35 cents each, whereas CFL run $5.50 each and haven't saved any noticeable $$$$ on the energy bill. 

I also agree that Mercury is toxic stuff. But it is also safe when used and handled properly. My biggest appeal to Merc thermometers is you grab it, shake it and use it. The digital is more along the lines of, is it turned on? Is the battery dead? The instructions told me to remove the battery and now I lost it. Great, the screen isn't readable any more. And so forth. I just want an item that is quick, simple, reliable, and accurate. If my kid has a temp of 101.5, great. Giver her tylenol, motrin, and fluids. If she has a temp of 103.0, crap! Let's get to the ER. Without an accurate and reliable tool, I'm guessing on how to treat my daughter and with the amount of faith she has in me, she deserves more than a SWAG on my part. Just my outlook.

----------


## edr730

There probably is more mercury in one of your "silver" fillings than in the thermometer. This, we are assured is safe. We still inject mercury into our bloodstreams with 25% of our vaccinations. We are assured it is safe also. Although taken out of many household items, it still remains in the fish we eat, the light bulbs we use, and items most of us are unaware of. Some think it's reason for concern, at times, and others don't. I'm all for each person making his own decisions with the information he has. I just think that the information should be without gag orders that make it illegal or difficult to inform the public of scientific studies about a lot of things. Since mercury made the mad hatter mad, I think it's worthy of some notice.

----------


## Rick

You sort of stretched your argument there natertot. I did get a chuckle though. Here's how it goes with those blasted mercury thermometers. You have to find it then is it upside down or right side up. You have to shake it to get the mercury back down and when you do it goes sliding across the floor and probably breaking. And so forth. I just want an item that is quick, reliable and accurate. You stick the digital in, it beeps and I read the temp. Easy. (snort, chuckle)

----------


## BScout

> You sort of stretched your argument there natertot. I did get a chuckle though. Here's how it goes with those blasted mercury thermometers. You have to find it then is it upside down or right side up. You have to shake it to get the mercury back down and when you do it goes sliding across the floor and probably breaking. And so forth.


If I may add, a critical step was omitted.  Someone has to taste it or otherwise determine whether it's an oral or anal thermometer.

----------


## natertot

> If I may add, a critical step was omitted.  Someone has to taste it or otherwise determine whether it's an oral or anal thermometer.


Now thats's funny!

----------


## natertot

> You sort of stretched your argument there natertot. I did get a chuckle though. Here's how it goes with those blasted mercury thermometers. You have to find it then is it upside down or right side up. You have to shake it to get the mercury back down and when you do it goes sliding across the floor and probably breaking. And so forth. I just want an item that is quick, reliable and accurate. You stick the digital in, it beeps and I read the temp. Easy. (snort, chuckle)


I wish I had you digital thermometer capabilities! If a person decides they like digital, that is fine. I just really hate when I prefer a method, and the government says "too bad, we don't think you should do it that way". That is the part that bugs me more than anything.

----------


## Rick

Well, all I can tell you is too bad. I think you should do it the digital way. I'm here to help.

----------


## natertot

> Well, all I can tell you is too bad. I think you should do it the digital way. I'm here to help.


Ah Ha! Rick is part of the evil control scheme! I give up!  :Surrender: 

Actually, the last digital I got, I took back. The guy at the pharmacy was nice enough to let me open up a few different ones and play with them. I bought three that I liked with a package of six extra batteries. When I got home, I played with them for a while and made sure they all worked.

Putting odds in my favor, three thermometers and nine batteries, I should be able to get a temp! :knight:

----------


## Rick

That, sir, is a true survivalist at work. If one is good more is gooder. Oh, and that evil control thing. Sorta keep that to yourself okay? I'm tryin' hard to be incognito and I'm trying to keep my identity concealed.

----------


## Seniorman

If you can't trust Big Brother and Big Nanny to protect you, who can you trust??   :Glare: 

S.M.

----------


## Rick

Why, me of course. Golly, I thought everyone knew that.

----------


## canid

cfl bulbs aren't intended for internal use. thermometers are.

digital thermometers are great when you have batteries, but what is the problem with spirit thermometers?

don't even get me started about incandescent bulbs.

----------


## Rick

So....what about incandescent bulbs?

----------


## gryffynklm

Rick, You looking for a start button??

----------


## Rick

I carry spares, Karl. I usually don't have to look very far. Stirring chit is sort of a specialty.

----------


## natertot

> cfl bulbs aren't intended for internal use.


True, but when one breaks, it releases mercury gas. How do you control a vapor? You can't and you breathe it into your lungs. Just what I want with my infant son who has respiratory issues already, NOT!

----------


## natertot

> I carry spares, Karl. I usually don't have to look very far. Stirring chit is sort of a specialty.


I think he uses a shovel as a spoon!

----------


## Rick

Yeah, you have to watch that Karl. He probably has a BIG shovel.

----------


## crashdive123

> True, but when one breaks, it *releases* mercury *gas*. How do you control a vapor? You can't and you breathe it into your lungs. Just what I want with my infant son who has respiratory issues already, NOT!


Man has been trying to control released gas ever since beans were invented. :Innocent:

----------


## natertot

> Man has been trying to control released gas ever since beans were invented.


Especially when Rick eats 'em. I'm more worried about being downwind from him than I am being downwind from a nuclear plant!  :Wacko:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> I must disagree. Growing up, my family had two mercury thermometers. In fact, my mom I know still has one of them. I am on number four digital in six years. They are crap. When you need it, the battery is dead, or part of the screen doesn't work, or it beeps and reads "63.8F". If my daughters temp was "63.8F", she wouldn't be feverish, she'd be dead! I don't remember having any of these issues with the mercury style growing up. We don't get sick too often either. Most of the thermometers were used once or twice and then quit. That is not my definition of "work just fine".


OK I give up - you are clearly smart enough to change the battery when they fail - and before you answer- understand the battery lasts almost two years.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> cfl bulbs aren't intended for internal use. thermometers are.
> 
> digital thermometers are great when you have batteries, but what is the problem with spirit thermometers?
> 
> don't even get me started about incandescent bulbs.


I am still waiting for the Survival Easy Bake CFL Oven.........

Don't misunderstand - there isn't a cynical bone here to throw across the yard.

----------


## deanathpc

Thankfully I still have one filled with Mercury.  I think an alcohol filled one too.  Can't find the mercury ones anymore.  The Rite Aids here are carrying ones with some type of chemical in them that are safe.  I can't remember the name of the stuff.. Problem is  per the instructions you have to leave it in place for 3 mins. or so.  Mercury was so much quicker!!!

----------

